# I am looking for gpg-agent



## eyebone (Jun 24, 2010)

hej folks,

just wanted to give a shot to gpg-agent, but i cannot find a tool named like this on my system neither in the portstree. gnupg1 is installed of course, do i have to use gnupg2 or is this some kind of special addon software??

regards,


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 24, 2010)

probably install security/gnupg
I have gpg-agent


----------



## eyebone (Jun 24, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> probably install security/gnupg
> I have gpg-agent



yeah just saw it. thanks.


----------

